

A story about an angry carrot and a floating point fairy - foenix
http://blog.ruslans.com/2014/12/a-story-about-angry-carrot-and-floating.html?m=1

======
manicdee
An amusing tale about the perils of floating point arithmetic, with no happy
ending but many possible solutions.

